# chipped tibia?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

No xray? Ibuprofen? Warm compress?

Find a new dr.... I broke my fibula clean, tore ligaments in my ankle, had surgery the same day and snowboarder 10 weeks late. If symptoms don't change over time then something is not right. It should be getting better bones should fuse and feel better in 3-4 weeks. I could walk with full weight in 6 weeks no problem.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Naproxen sodium and ibuprofen can actually prolong healing of a true bone injury as well as skin lacerations. When I get hurt I immediately stop any of those drugs as well as energy drinks. They have a strange effect on the way your blood coagulation works....


----------



## tessaaaa (Apr 7, 2012)

Argo said:


> No xray? Ibuprofen? Warm compress?
> 
> Find a new dr.... I broke my fibula clean, tore ligaments in my ankle, had surgery the same day and snowboarder 10 weeks late. If symptoms don't change over time then something is not right. It should be getting better bones should fuse and feel better in 3-4 weeks. I could walk with full weight in 6 weeks no problem.


guess i should have mentioned this - i can walk perfectly fine. sometimes it hurts if i put my foot down too hard, but otherwise i would definitely say nothing's broken. but yeah, i wasn't very impressed with her diagnosis. she barely touched the injury, just kind of pressed the bottom of my leg and then sent me on my way.



Argo said:


> Naproxen sodium and ibuprofen can actually prolong healing of a true bone injury as well as skin lacerations. When I get hurt I immediately stop any of those drugs as well as energy drinks. They have a strange effect on the way your blood coagulation works....


i actually prefer not to take medicine, so i didn't take any ibuprofen at all. i didn't see the benefit, and 3 times a day for three weeks seemed utterly excessive. but that's definitely good to know.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would guess a crush/ bone contusion type of injury. These definatly take longer than a fracture to heal. You might never get sensation back. I have numb spots all up my shins from years of playing soccer.... 

Few more weeks and that occasional pain will most likely be gone. Your initial post just sounded worse than what it is actually is I think....

Warm compress will help dissipate the blood/discoloration but cold will help with the swelling and pain. I really like hot/cold therapy combo personally... They both serve their purpose.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

tessaaaa said:


> i saw a doctor three weeks after it happened and she told me that she thought i chipped my tibia. she advised ibuprofen three times a day and a hot compress four times a day, and said the inflammation would go down three weeks later.
> thanks.


i really LOL'd, what an absolute fucktard doctor


----------

